# Coffee corner



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Picked up the E10 from froggystyle yesterday. After an interesting experience dialling in (and about 3kgs of beans) it's all set. Love it! Fluffy grounds at the push of a button.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Makes me sad and happy at the same time, nice to meet you yesterday and glad its been.paired with an awesome machine!

One thing I forgot to mention, I found better performance with a full hopper, when it gets to low it can be tricky dialing in.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Cheers froggy, nice to meet you yesterday.

I'll be sure to keep it topped up/weighted


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

loving that little tamper holder, didn't know such a thing existed!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Kyle T said:


> loving that little tamper holder, didn't know such a thing existed!


It's great, stops it getting knocked about.

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafelat-black-tamper-puck.html


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

I love the look of the vesuvius !

Don't know anything about the machine, dual boiler PID ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

that's a good set up, must be pulling some great shots with it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

To me this looks about as top draw as it gets.

It all goes so well together, and I wouldn't have thought that a red grinder would fit right in, but it does.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Still looking with envy!

Stupid narrowboat with not enough power to run such an awesome set up.

I have worked out though if lived in the canaries and covered the roof of the boat with solar i could run such a set up all year round.

So, out of dover and head south to the canaries, what could possibly go wrong!!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> So, out of dover and head south to the canaries, what could possibly go wrong!!


Pirates!


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Thats a proper coffee corner, top notch!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Cheers guys. Pulling some awesome tasting shots!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Pirates!


I'll get me a jolly Rodger, eye patch, parrot and take em all on!

Me hearty's


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ooh mmmatron! That's a serious setup you're rocking there! Congratulations!



jthepilot said:


> I love the look of the vesuvius !
> 
> Don't know anything about the machine, dual boiler PID ?


Lots of threads in here discussing the big V. It's a very very well designed and built machine with properly implemented pressure profiling and build quality such that if the world is destroyed in an apocalypse, the giant cockroaches that will come after will still be able to make perfect espresso with a long pre-infusion and custom pressure profile.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

jthepilot said:


> I love the look of the vesuvius !
> 
> Don't know anything about the machine, dual boiler PID ?


It's dual boiler but can also be plumbed in. It's got pretty much adjustable everything!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Ooh that's lovely.

*little moment*


----------



## piesoup (Jul 14, 2016)

Very envious!!


----------

